# Vaporshark Dna30



## Armand (13/8/14)

Looking to get one, so was wondering if anybody actually sells, or has plans to sell vaporShark in SA?


----------



## Gert (5/9/14)

Same here,also looking for the vaporshark DNA30 device but nowhere to be found in SA.....any help guys?


----------



## Armand (5/9/14)

Ended up ordering one during sharkweek. With the discount a good deal. Should be delivered next week.


----------



## Gert (6/9/14)

Where did you order from,really interested.


----------



## Nightfearz (6/9/14)

http://www.vaporshark.com/ I would assume... although the rDNA with remote charching looks nice, and its only $20 more.


----------



## Armand (6/9/14)

Indeed. Lky above. Usps best option for the $, but shittiest service. Private courier can add up to x5. Would suggest taking a shark skin while ur @ it. Unfortunately no support in SA, but already tracked down the battery they use, so no probs there. I opted for the original only for size. Gots plans to to get this guy to the stage where i can swop out the battery, but we'll see when it lands. It seems to be a legit buy, but would only be able to really comment on that when i actualy get it. I'll post my findings here. Just keep in mind usps + customs + sa postal service can take up to 90 days to get their shit 2gether, so don't expect it to rock up quickly. I've ranged from a week to 3 months from the same region so.... Anycase, i'll let u know!!


----------



## Armand (6/9/14)

Personally i think the charging is a gimmick btw....


----------



## huffnpuff (6/9/14)

Armand said:


> Personally i think the charging is a gimmick btw....


Actually, it's very clever as it serves the specific niche of high power small form-factor devices. Typically, the users of these devices are mostly stationary and do short trips out and about and top-up the device via USB as needed throughout the day. It's easy to forget and USB's can be a schlepp and do wear out, so having a pad to simply rest the device on without plugging anything in is nice. 

PS: it's $20 for the card only, you still need the charger which is another $25


----------



## Armand (7/9/14)

Yeah, as cool as remote charging sounds - think in this instance it's going to cause more hassles that anything else. You'll always have to wear the sharkskin, and should you need to charge away from your "wireless" setup, you would need to take the whole thing apart in order to connect the cable. And from what i've heard the cards ribbon cable is quite delicate. I would be on-board with this 100% if wireless charging was built into the device, and I still had the option to charge via USB - then the extra $40 odd is easily justifiable. 

At least for the moment, perhaps the answer lies in the "U" of USB...


----------



## WHeunis (8/9/14)

Armand said:


> Yeah, as cool as remote charging sounds - think in this instance it's going to cause more hassles that anything else. You'll always have to wear the sharkskin, and should you need to charge away from your "wireless" setup, you would need to take the whole thing apart in order to connect the cable. And from what i've heard the cards ribbon cable is quite delicate. I would be on-board with this 100% if wireless charging was built into the device, and I still had the option to charge via USB - then the extra $40 odd is easily justifiable.
> 
> At least for the moment, perhaps the answer lies in the "U" of USB...


 
They will be integrating the wireless charging in the next manufacturing run if i understood correctly.


----------



## Armand (16/9/14)

Got it a couple hours ago. Very impressed so far, tiny tiny device. Please let me know if somebody else will be ordering, would like to get a different color skin. They grey they sell is very light in color - almost light blueish.


----------



## Armand (16/9/14)

Thought i'd just share my first day with the vaporshark. Decided to go for a 1.1/2ohm coil on my kayfun and run it @ 14w for the day at work. Started using it around 7 this morning, the picture was taken at about 17:00. 

Granted i don't vape a hell of alot at work - mostly busy earning a living! Needless to say it did a great job. I'll be truely impressed if it lasts the entire day, given i vape alot more at home.


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

If you're looking for em find @Al3x. He's selling ones that are not in RSA so he may have


----------



## Armand (16/9/14)

Witu said:


> If you're looking for em find @Al3x. He's selling ones that are not in RSA so he may have


 
You referring to the shark skins?


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

I mean in general. He only sells internal mods


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

sorry about my previous message, I Meant international mods and there equipment that aren't in south Africa


----------



## DoC (16/9/14)

Anyone have stock of this...? Or am I going to have to order online..? Even 2nd hand? 

Sent from my DeLorean

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Witu (16/9/14)

Contact @Al3x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL (16/9/14)

I've had this device a little under a month, it's the best all day carry mod. Battery life (vaping @ 20w on a 1.1ohm russian) from 7am to 5pm also sits at around 1/2 - 3/4 full at the end. I do vape quite a bit(to the point where the juice has just dipped below the tank 'glass', I second the shark skin in grey it looks rather blah. I would love a shark skin in black or just something darker.

It is *HEAVIER* then my IPV V2 with the battery in and is about have the size. It's built like a tank, looks super clean, the buttons are really responsive, the lcd is super easy to see in the sunlight.

Power wise, its a DNA 30 so subohming on it isn't great as its only 30w but that's what the IPV is for, love that device on a auth veritas flavor is just amazing. IPV V3 is pre-ordered, think that will be my final mod, when are you ever gonna need more then* 150w* !!!!!!! 

I don't believe they are available anywhere in South Africa and the few places in USA who sell it are usually B&M stores who put a slight mark up on it. Your best bet would be www.vaporshark.com 
the mod is made in house there and they pop an Evolve DNA30 chip in it.
Mine took about 8 days to arrive and I paid R30 in customs so not bad at all. $169 is a little steep but its a purpose built device that works flawlessly


----------



## ConradS (16/9/14)

VandaL said:


> I've had this device a little under a month, it's the best all day carry mod. Battery life (vaping @ 20w on a 1.1ohm russian) from 7am to 5pm also sits at around 1/2 - 3/4 full at the end. I do vape quite a bit(to the point where the juice has just dipped below the tank 'glass', I second the shark skin in grey it looks rather blah. I would love a shark skin in black or just something darker.
> 
> It is *HEAVIER* then my IPV V2 with the battery in and is about have the size. It's built like a tank, looks super clean, the buttons are really responsive, the lcd is super easy to see in the sunlight.
> 
> ...


 
Out of interest, which shipping option did you take?


----------



## VandaL (16/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Out of interest, which shipping option did you take?


If I remember correctly, international priority USPS, was a Cj tracking number so u can see when it has arrived in SA and cleared customs etc


----------



## Armand (16/9/14)

VandaL said:


> If I remember correctly, international priority USPS, was a Cj tracking number so u can see when it has arrived in SA and cleared customs etc


 
I chose the same option during sharkweek - essentially free shipping after using the coupon. Got to SA fairly quickly after being shipped, but expectedly waited over two weeks for it to get from Jozi down to my local PO. Extremely frustrating... 

@VandaL, perhaps we should speak to @Al3x as mentioned earlier if you're serious about getting a different one. since I'm also interested in either a dark grey or preferably a black skin. When I ordered mine the black was out of stock. Not sure if it will be worth our while to bring only shark skins in on their own. 

Obviously if anybody here has plans to order directly, I would love to chip in for an extra skin, perhaps VandaL would too.


----------



## VandaL (16/9/14)

Armand said:


> I chose the same option during sharkweek - essentially free shipping after using the coupon. Got to SA fairly quickly after being shipped, but expectedly waited over two weeks for it to get from Jozi down to my local PO. Extremely frustrating...
> 
> @VandaL, perhaps we should speak to @Al3x as mentioned earlier if you're serious about getting a different one. since I'm also interested in either a dark grey or preferably a black skin. When I ordered mine the black was out of stock. Not sure if it will be worth our while to bring only shark skins in on their own.
> 
> Obviously if anybody here has plans to order directly, I would love to chip in for an extra skin, perhaps VandaL would too.


 
I would love a different skin, I kinda hate this grey(cheapens the look), on the website it looked much much darker. If anyone is ordering a vaporshark from them please let me know I'd like to add two black skins, I see they are in stock again. Also they raised the price wtf $9.99 >:|

Also just something to note for those wanting this device. The battery is only 1300mah so 30w really drains it quick, if you using it on the go all day on a dripper you aren't gonna enjoy the battery life. On a tank its quite happy @ 20w and you get insane battery life 15w and below on a say a Nautilus with the BVC coils.


----------



## Armand (16/9/14)

Yeah look, if all else fails, we can order 4 of those together, that would come up to a total of $66.71. The current exchange rate won't do us any favours unfortunately, but still not THAT bad considering (around R180 per skin). I'll try my best to convince my brother in law to go for one of these, perhaps we can split the cost 3 ways - we'll see (should drop it to about R150 per skin). Give me about a week and I'll see what I can come up with.

I'll PM @Al3x in the meantime and find out what he can offer, if anything and let you know. But I'm amped regardless.


----------

